
Suicide prevention tools powered by AI - runesoerensen
https://code.facebook.com/posts/286893341840510/under-the-hood-suicide-prevention-tools-powered-by-ai
======
LinuxBender
Can this be used to predict homicide or even perhaps mass shootings?

